# Potty Patch or Ugodog Indoor Potty?



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Has anyone use the Potty Patch https://www.pottypatch.tv/?gclid=CP3f2eK-0KICFQG3sgodgD_jww? After two weeks of trying to train the pups to use a washable pet pad i have failed miserably maybe the just don't like the pad http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/54-maltese-training/106604-throwing-towel.html so i'd like to get the good and bad reviews of the Potty Patch if anyone has used it. I would also like to get reviews on the UgoDog Indoor Potty http://www.amazon.com/UGODOG-Indoor-Dog-Potty/dp/B00152R5YQ. TIA


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Debbie, I just posting about this in your thread about throwing in the towel. 
I ordered one while we were in Gulfport and the girls paid no attention to it at all. Well, actually Tess laid on it one day but that was about it. I sent it to my son and his dogs won't use it either. Maybe someone else will see this that has tried it and had more luck than I did.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I thought the Potty Patch looked poor quality.
I took it out of the box, put it on the floor 
and Paris just yanked off the peice of fake grass.

We adore the Ugodog. I wipe it down twice a day with Nature's Miracle. 
And I wash it and rinse it when needed in the basement sink. (Laundry tub)

I love that I don't have to worry about the pups chewing on wee wee pads.
And their paws don't get any urine on them.

I plan on ordering another for my downstairs.


----------

